

Answering “Why Do I Feel Bad?”, by HN MFT (1K Followers on Medium) - gw666
https://medium.com/the-coffeelicious/answering-why-do-i-feel-bad-part-1-introduction-and-context-aea2fca49d87

======
comrh
I think before seeing a counselor reading this article and stopping to think
about some of these questions would really improve the first appointment
(which is often extremely hard on some people).

